# Doug Fir Slab to Workbench



## 820wards (Apr 22, 2011)

My neighbor and needed to setup a 10' mini-mill guide rail board for the mini-mill I built him awhile back. I found that running the board edge through my joiner really helps making a nice straight guide rail board. 

When we finished building the rail guide we just had to try it out, right? So we decided to square up a large Douglas Fir slab he had and turn it into a workbench. Here are a few pictures of what we did.

jerry-


Using new 10' mini-mill guide rail board to straighten/square 9' Douglas Fir slab. This slab was milled over 40 years ago.







The mini-mill sure makes it easy to use on large slabs. We are going to be milling some CA Blue Oak trees this coming Monday and plan to use this 10' rail guide on one of the 9' pieces.






We then routed the edges with a 3/8" over-round bit and started the sanding process with some 36 grit paper down to 100 grit.






Then we gave the plank a liberal coating of linseed oil to let soak in.






We sanded the plank enough to get all the slivers off, but left enough of the milling marks so that when people see the plank they will know it was hand milled. We really liked how the oil really brought out the red in the wood.


----------



## willbarryrec (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice work boss!

That will make a very studly workbench. What is it about 24ish" ?

I also really like your Mini mill....You wouldn't want to make me one would you? :msp_biggrin: 

Looking forward to pic's from the Blue Oak milling! (hint hint)


----------



## tomsteve (Apr 22, 2011)

now that is sweet. what ya gonna topcoat it with?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks pretty good, thanks for the picts...

I built a bench the other day out of ash, with a 3" thick top, it's 30 inches wide with shelves on it. I left the wood bare, and i like the rustic look of the upfinished wood. I have a second one sawn out, i just haven't put it together yet.

Rob


----------



## deeker (Apr 22, 2011)

820, it looks great!!


----------



## deeker (Apr 22, 2011)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Looks pretty good, thanks for the picts...
> 
> I built a bench the other day out of ash, with a 3" thick top, it's 30 inches wide with shelves on it. I left the wood bare, and i like the rustic look of the upfinished wood. I have a second one sawn out, i just haven't put it together yet.
> 
> Rob


 
I only believe it when I see it.

Pics, or it did not happen......

Kevin


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 22, 2011)

deeker said:


> I only believe it when I see it.
> 
> Pics, or it did not happen......
> 
> Kevin








The second one will go on the end of this one, so i can get more of my reloading "stuff" out.

Rob


----------



## deeker (Apr 22, 2011)

Sawyer Rob said:


> The second one will go on the end of this one, so i can get more of my reloading "stuff" out.
> 
> Rob


 
Now, about that bullet swaging info.......


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 22, 2011)

Now I do like me a big old slab O' wood!


----------



## 820wards (Apr 22, 2011)

Sawyer Rob said:


> The second one will go on the end of this one, so i can get more of my reloading "stuff" out.
> 
> Rob


 
Thanks everyone, we were just playing with the mini-mill and this bench top is what happened.

Rob,
Like your reloading bench. Before I ever got into this milling craze I had a butcher block reloading bench made some place in Arkansan. It's two inches thick and does not dance around even when I'm sizing big mag cases. One of my buddies wants to build a reloading bench at his place in the hills, so I'm going to send him a picture of your bench. Thanks for posting the picture. I just got in the house from making a case block for my brother that will hold thirty rounds for his 378 WBY. I made it from a piece of heart redwood and poplar. Holes needed to be deeper because the cases are so long. 

jerry-


----------



## 820wards (Apr 22, 2011)

tomsteve said:


> now that is sweet. what ya gonna topcoat it with?


 
We put linseed oil on the bench top.

jerry-


----------



## 820wards (Apr 22, 2011)

willbarryrec said:


> Nice work boss!
> 
> That will make a very studly workbench. What is it about 24ish" ?



** We cut it right at 24" wide.



> I also really like your Mini mill....You wouldn't want to make me one would you?




** Hadn't really though of building them for people, but if someone wants one I would consider making them one. Send me a pm if you really want one and I'll figure out what I would need charge.



> Looking forward to pic's from the Blue Oak milling! (hint hint)



** We are all set for Monday, I only need to pick up an extra gallon of bar oil. The weather is supposed to be nice and view from were we will be milling is great. I'll be taking pictures.

jerry-


----------



## 820wards (Apr 22, 2011)

deeker said:


> 820, it looks great!!


 
Thanks Deeker.

jerry-


----------



## tomsteve (Apr 22, 2011)

820wards said:


> We put linseed oil on the bench top.
> 
> jerry-


 
thought ya might top coat it with something, but that is an easily refinishable finish. i dont think i have ever seen a workbench that awesome. love the legs on it too.


----------



## BobL (Apr 23, 2011)

Great work on the benches guys. I'm trying to find room in my new shop for something like that - s'not going to be easy though.


----------



## mtngun (Apr 23, 2011)

BobL said:


> Great work on the benches guys. I'm trying to find room in my new shop for something like that - s'not going to be easy though.


Nice to see you posting again, BobL. How's the new shop coming along ?


----------



## Stihl Rules (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful benches. Gives me some good ideas to get rid of my chipboard bench top that are warped. LOL.


----------



## BobL (Apr 23, 2011)

mtngun said:


> Nice to see you posting again, BobL. How's the new shop coming along ?


 
Slow, I have been traveling again plus work has been hectic. One problem with the shop has been I started too many shop related projects at the same time.

Lining, plumbed compressed air line with externally located compressor, water plumbing, skylight, weldling bench, electolytically derusting an old fabricated offset vice (that's worked out real nice), fully ducted dust removal system with external dust collector, are just a few of the projects.

I posted a pic of where the interior is up to in this thread. I can't move in yet because I want to paint the concrete floor but I can't do that until it is fully cured - that's in about a weeks time.


----------



## 820wards (Apr 23, 2011)

BobL said:


> Great work on the benches guys. I'm trying to find room in my new shop for something like that - s'not going to be easy though.


 
Thanks

Bob,

With all those cool hardwoods where you are I'll bet you could find something real nice that would be this side of a metal bench. Saw the picture you posted earlier of your shop. Looks like you really have insulate good there because of the heat. 

It's getting there. How big is it?

jerry-


----------



## BobL (Apr 23, 2011)

820wards said:


> With all those cool hardwoods where you are I'll bet you could find something real nice that would be this side of a metal bench.


Timber is not a problem - space is :msp_biggrin:



> Saw the picture you posted earlier of your shop. Looks like you really have insulate good there because of the heat.


Yep that's right - I'm going to air condition it too.



> It's getting there. How big is it?


 The old and new shops combined total 460 sq ft , almost 13 x 36 ft

I live in an inner city council area - 1 mile in a direct line from downtown Perth. The biggest shop the city would let me have on my property is 470 sq ft. The biggest SWMBO would let me have is 458 sqft


----------

